

Ask HN: Are you Extroverted or Introverted - alt

I'm fairly introverted, and I assume that most of HN is the same.  So are you..
======
rblion
Both.

A healthy human is equally both. Extroverted enough to go out into the world
and make something of yourself. Introverted enough to look within often and
keep developing your potential.

~~~
faramarz
That's being an Ambivert. You and I both.

    
    
      Ambiversion is a term used to describe people who
      fall more or less directly in the middle and exhibit
      tendencies of both groups. An ambivert is normally
      comfortable with groups and enjoys social interaction, but 
      also relishes time alone and away from the crowd.

~~~
rblion
didn't know there was a term. thanks. now i do.

------
astartup1
Introvert won't comment here. Create poll

------
alt
Extroverted

------
gojomo
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=943722>

------
instakill
MBTI type is INTJ.

------
alt
Introverted

